# Thoughts on this trailer? 2016 Delta



## snowberry (Nov 2, 2021)

I've been hunting around for a trailer and pretty nice one floated to the top finally, but I'm unsure if its a totally good deal or not. It is not cheap, but not as terribly priced as some of the other junk lately. Lots of $4000 trailers with no VIN and old.

This one is a 2016 Delta 2 Horse Slant bumper pull. Owner wants $8,000 but it has a VIN and the photos look good. I'd obviously go see it in person but I'd like some outside thoughts. Another little quirk that is a tiny alert for me is some odd situation where they say they never intended to sell the trailer, and the tags were current when they bought it, so they didnt get the title transferred to their name right away. So now theyre waiting 2-3 weeks for the title to transfer to them and they offered to sign a document we write that says they will give us the title and we purchased it, or something. I'd need to call the dealership to ensure this story is true.

Some photos:


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Wow, trailers like that were the same price or less NEW a couple of years ago, and that one is pretty used. Someone at my barn just sold a two-horse manger style that was super small and uncomfortable, but had been completely redone, for $5k. I wonder if it depends on your market.

I would do nothing without them having the title. If they want to sign a document, have them sign a binding agreement that they'll sell it to you for the price stated AFTER they get the title.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

I have not bought a trailer in years nor have I priced one either in years since I still have the same trailer for the last 20 years, LOL, , but $8.000 sure does seem like a steep price to me on a plain jane tag along/bumper pull trailer.


----------



## snowberry (Nov 2, 2021)

ACinATX said:


> Wow, trailers like that were the same price or less NEW a couple of years ago, and that one is pretty used. Someone at my barn just sold a two-horse manger style that was super small and uncomfortable, but had been completely redone, for $5k. I wonder if it depends on your market.
> 
> I would do nothing without them having the title. If they want to sign a document, have them sign a binding agreement that they'll sell it to you for the price stated AFTER they get the title.


Seems like everythings crazy priced currently.... but probably good advice not to make a move til they have a title in hand.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Wow, I just did a quick search for some trailers, and I can't believe it. I think prices have doubled in the last 18 months. 

Are you able to wait? I wouldn't be surprised if prices came back down again in a year or two.


----------



## snowberry (Nov 2, 2021)

ACinATX said:


> Wow, I just did a quick search for some trailers, and I can't believe it. I think prices have doubled in the last 18 months.
> 
> Are you able to wait? I wouldn't be surprised if prices came back down again in a year or two.


I can wait technically, just want to get out more and trail ride without relying on a group to go to hop onto.  Like last time we went on a trail ride was October.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

snowberry said:


> I've been hunting around for a trailer and pretty nice one floated to the top finally, but I'm unsure if its a totally good deal or not. It is not cheap, but not as terribly priced as some of the other junk lately. Lots of $4000 trailers with no VIN and old.
> 
> This one is a 2016 Delta 2 Horse Slant bumper pull. Owner wants $8,000 but it has a VIN and the photos look good. I'd obviously go see it in person but I'd like some outside thoughts. Another little quirk that is a tiny alert for me is some odd situation where they say they never intended to sell the trailer, and the tags were current when they bought it, so they didnt get the title transferred to their name right away. *So now theyre waiting 2-3 weeks for the title to transfer to them* and they offered to sign a document we write that says they will give us the title and we purchased it, or something. I'd need to call the dealership to ensure this story is true.


Why would they list the trailer for sale if they don't have the title? Sounds fishy. Why not wait the 2-3 weeks to list it?

This is an odd detail for sure, and I would be very wary and not give them a cent until they have the title in hand.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

I think that trailer is way over price. Brand new same size trailers are going for 8,833. Heres one thats a 2022 2 horse slant load for $10,278, this is pretty much the same model as the one you are showing. The others that are 2022 model's start out at 8,336 and up.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

My Salty Pony said:


> I think that trailer is way over price. Brand new same size trailers are going for 8,833. Heres one thats a 2022 2 horse slant load for $10,278, this is pretty much the same model as the one you are showing. The others that are 2022 model's start out at 8,336 and up.
> View attachment 1125637
> View attachment 1125638


I think its might be $9,722 instead of the 10,278.


----------

